# ~Congratulations to Paul Scarborough~



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I dont know if it has already been posted but I wanted to congratulate Paul for his new column that will be appearing in the Beef from the next issue.

Paul is very well known throughout the bodybuilding scene here in the UK and spends many hours helping others with his excellent advice and personal experiences.

As we all know Paul is taking 2009 out from competition after his 2008 success and is concentrating on helping others prepare for the competitive season, including many top athletes the UK has presently.

I know his column will be well read and I for one am excited that the Beef has gone down this route which will enable his extensive knowledge to be shared to a wider audience.

Well done mate and very well deserved. I have a huge amount of respect for you and I know many others do too. This will be a great platfrom for you. :thumb:

James


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

well done mate


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

congrats Paul,


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Well done Paul you and your family must be very proud


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

supercell said:


> I dont know if it has already been posted but I wanted to congratulate Paul for his new column that will be appearing in the Beef from the next issue.
> 
> Paul is very well known throughout the bodybuilding scene here in the UK and spends many hours helping others with his excellent advice and personal experiences.
> 
> ...


arent you supposed to be writing for the beef aswell james?....good cover pic btw..... :thumbup1: ......


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

Agreed,

Congrats Paul you deserve recognition for all the hours you spend trying to help new Bodybuilders both in the gym and the many forums on which you moderate.

I think Bodybuilding has come along way in a short time with the aid of forums such as this one, and all the people like your good self who give hours of their time to help others for free.

Thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Nice one Paul :thumbup1:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Brilliant paul.

Well deserved i say,its whats bodybuilding needs,people like yourself with a vast amount of knowledge putting it to good use to help fellow bodybuilders.

Just like you do on here,as i have learned quite a lot from your posts.


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

WOOHOO!! Well done Paul, thats ace news.

You've worked very hard to get to where you are now.

Good luck buddy.


----------



## Iron19 (Jan 18, 2008)

Congratulations. :thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

well done paul!

really looking forward to working with you this year


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Congrats Paul !!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

Congrats Paul, well deserved.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

nice one mate


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Congratulations Paul!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

:thumb :Well done:thumb:


----------



## «Fatman« (Jul 7, 2008)

Congratulations Paul


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

well in mate :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

as i said in your journal mate congrats, well deserved


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Great stuff Paul. I read youre interview/profile in the latest edition with some great pics. Good to see you made the front cover too


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

nice one m8 :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

supercell said:


> I don't know if it has already been posted but I wanted to congratulate Paul for his new column that will be appearing in the Beef from the next issue.
> 
> Paul is very well known throughout the bodybuilding scene here in the UK and spends many hours helping others with his excellent advice and personal experiences.
> 
> ...


Don't know what to say James huge thanks for this thread....

and thanks for everyone's well wishes....

Alex from the BEEF has been on at me for sometime to write an article of some type but those who know me know that i am not a writer, i use my experience mainly to help BB's understand the science behind all aspects of the sport and this is what the column will hope to achieve.....

it will be a Q&A type column focusing on the most common questions asked on the net plus there will be a Email Addy to ask questions for future issues...

my answers will be based on my experience hopefully that will be enough to keep the column interesting...

i have a few subjects all ready for the first issue but if anyone wants questions answered Email me at [email protected]

due to limited space i will choose the most commonly asked Questions....i obviously cannot give the answer to why i am so damn good looking though 

Again many many thanks for the words James, and congrats on both the front cover and your new column....very well deserved:thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Well done Chubby Chops x


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

this year the beef, next year readers digest!

All seriousness you know your subject and its a no brainer for the editor to get you on board.

well done mate


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Hugely well deserved.

Well done, Paul.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks Paul but this thread is all about you not me.

Well done again and by the response it has got it just shows how many girls and guys respect your dedication to them here on UKM and now in The Beef!!

J


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

Well done mate!

they got the right man for the job!!


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Great news Paul and well deserved!! Not seen the beef yet but checked the website last week and saw your pic on the front


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats brilliant news! Well done paul!

Will look forward to reading it, paul def deserves it, great advice and coach!


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

pat on the back paul nice one


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Well done Paul.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Paul, nice one. I was getting a bit worried that you might not be sitting in front of a computer for long enough at the moment, phew! 

Think you should open a branch of Evolution down there for us too, you clearly have too much free time!

Seriously though, Paul is one of the most respected in the game & will be an asset to the magazine. Look forward to reading the column buddy.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no pressure then 

cheers guys....Paul yea my missus asked when i was going to write this column but there is an hour between midnight and 00.01 called the sad persons midnight hour i reckon i could use


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Great news Paul


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

Congratulations Paul. Upon me joining this site you were the first person to provide me with information at a time when my enthusiam was dipping. Thanks to you I have continued to train and made gains in more than one area. I am yet to meet you but I hope to shortly and look forward to repaying the favour.

Keep going bud!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice one Paul


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

leeston said:


> Congratulations Paul. Upon me joining this site you were the first person to provide me with information at a time when my enthusiam was dipping. Thanks to you I have continued to train and made gains in more than one area. I am yet to meet you but I hope to shortly and look forward to *repaying the favour*.
> 
> Keep going bud!


You got something in the pipeline then? Sounds like you might be contemplating opening a gym...


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

Paul, I am a success in insurance. I have no plans to change although I could be tempted subject to contract.


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Congrats Paul :thumb:

Still the 1st & best person to get advice from:wink:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thanks again guys for the kind words....


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Got a sneak preview of Pauls new column.

Its this sort of no nonsense approach that we really need.

:thumb:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

PMSL Tom, " Lots of birds and *ting"*

****ed myself reading that:lol:

Congratulations Paul. :thumbup1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> Got a sneak preview of Pauls new column.
> 
> Its this sort of no nonsense approach that we really need.
> 
> :thumb:


I didnt send that in, thats what I advise pscarb on in 1st place:whistling:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Well done Paul.

LOL Tom jesus that is funny


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

haha hilarious!


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

Very many congrats Paul. Its well deserved mate. Honest answers to all our many questions, thats how you've been for ages. The advice you give saves us all £££'s and we put on lbs!!!


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

congrats mate!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Tom your a c0ck


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> Tom your a c0ck


LMFAO

I love this thread.

The mods are going rule breaking crazy.


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Tall said:


> LMFAO
> 
> I love this thread.
> 
> The mods are going rule breaking crazy.


Lmao mate :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

congrats Paul,look forward to reading your column mate 

that bummage column is hilarious lmao


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, just caught this thread.

Very cool Paul, congrats.

At least now you can get paid to type.

Tom, you are a bad boy and need to get a spankin.

The thread was so serious then bang, it went upside down, but that was funny though.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Tall said:


> LMFAO
> 
> I love this thread.
> 
> The mods are going rule breaking crazy.


Tall it is not breaking the rules if it is True which in this case papa smurf is a c0ck :thumb:


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

Great work Paul, look forward to reading it


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Congratulations Paul, thoroughly well deserved mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## JohnnyR (Feb 17, 2009)

Well done Paul. I have had the pleasure of meeting you a few times and I am really pleased that you have been recognised for your knowledge.

I am looking forward to reading your column.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

congratulations paul,hope many more good things come from your good knowledge!!!


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Just got my copy of the Beef,both Tom & Pauls sections look good & look foward to the new Q & A in future additions:thumb:

Oh sorry Paul but it has to be said "JENS ASS":whistling: :bounce: :beer:  steals the show lol:tongue:


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Pscarb said:


> Tom your a c0ck


I would like to offer a correction here:

"Tom you're a c0ck" would be the correct grammar in this instance. Thanks Scot for the notification.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

shakey said:


> Just got my copy of the Beef,both Tom & Pauls sections look good & look foward to the new Q & A in future additions:thumb:
> 
> Oh sorry Paul but it has to be said "JENS ASS":whistling: :bounce: :beer:  steals the show lol:tongue:


Sean she was not happy with that pic because she said it made her look fat


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhhh im going to buy the mag, think i will order it and get it delivered cause its a bitch to find anywhere!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MissBC said:


> Ohhhhhhhhh im going to buy the mag, think i will order it and get it delivered cause its a bitch to find anywhere!!!


 and it is free when you subscribe


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Paul is there a link to where i can get the mag ? thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Robbyg said:


> Paul is there a link to where i can get the mag ? thanks


 http://www.alexmac.biz/subscribe.html


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> http://www.alexmac.biz/subscribe.html


So i just print this off?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate print it off and mail it to alex


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

Do they sell this mag in normal shops like wh-smiths?


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> http://www.alexmac.biz/subscribe.html


Thank you very much Paul looking forward to reading this


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

jimbo said:


> Do they sell this mag in normal shops like wh-smiths?


yes but if you subscribe it is free and mailed to your door in the shops it is £5


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Nice - will look forward to reading this (except I have to buy it now cos the gym copy got pinched :lol: )

:thumb:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dammit, it says UK only..... :confused1:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> yes mate print it off and mail it to alex


Cheers mate, on it's way


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

well done paul


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> Tall it is not breaking the rules if it is True which in this case papa smurf is a c0ck :thumb:


Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet.

I promise to always tell the truth about other members even if they don't wan't to hear it :thumb: :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

well 30 people who repped me thought different

Daddy Paul

:lol:


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for the link paul, i printed the page and will send it of with my £15 cheque.

Would you guys say beef is the best body building mag? Ive only ever read mens health ect, but recently getting serious into training and dieting and would beintersted in having a good read.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> well 30 people who repped me thought different
> 
> Daddy Paul
> 
> :lol:


 of course they repped you otherwise you would ban them seeing as that is all your good for elf boy:tongue:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes congrats PS,

How do you feel about accompnaying a load of guys into the bogs on high protein diets for our daily sh1ts and a nice read?

hadn't thought of that eh?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> of course they repped you otherwise you would ban them seeing as that is all your good for elf boy:tongue:


yes.

i dont see your point?


----------

